# Sometimes you just feel like jammin' out to some sick tunes, ya know?



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a hilarious photo! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks Starling. Kiwi has an oversized personality for such a tiny bird. She's so much fun when she's not getting into trouble. Which is often. :001_tongue:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing: That's a great picture!*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgie dance contest.:lol:


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Cody said:


> Budgie dance contest.:lol:


It's Kiwi's turn here, but I can tell you that Ben is the reigning head bobbing/dancing champion. He's got some moves!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be great if you could get a video of the dancing to share :yes:*


----------

